# New Here...



## kaysea (14 Jul 2005)

Hi Everyone, i'm just learning about the message boards and forums here! I can't believe i've never heard of this place before, but i'm so glad to have found this place, what a wonderful support for military spouses !
KC


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Jul 2005)

Welcome to Army.ca. Before you start, please read the guidelines thoroughly. Pay attention to the parts about only speaking what you know about, posting only verifiable information, do not post one liners to raise your count, and please.... keep your questions sensible and on the level of the majority of the posters. Do not use MSN speak ,we like to be able to understand what your saying. Read for awhile and get a feel for how we operate. Enjoy, and once again welcome.

recceguy


----------



## AirForceWife (15 Jul 2005)

Welcome to the forums. I saw you post this too on another one  Glad your finding the support online


----------



## Shadow Cat (15 Jul 2005)

Well I will say it again.  Welcome and nice to have met you.


----------



## Slim (15 Aug 2005)

Kaysea

Welcome to army.ca. We (the staff and members) hope you enjoy your time with us. This is a good site and has lots of well researched information for you to use!

Cheers and see you around the site.

Slim


----------



## Springroll (15 Aug 2005)

Welcome Kaysea!!


----------



## Melizard (27 Sep 2005)

Hi, I just joined the boards, but am no stranger to the Canadian military.
My boyfriend has just recently joined battalion. He is in 2PPCLI in Shilo, Manitoba. Right now he is in Wainwright for the big "exercise." He has been in the army now for a little more than 9 months and will be  heading to "the sandbox" in Febuary. I will be living and going to school in Brandon (a stones throw away from Shilo). Anybody else posted there?


----------



## D-n-A (27 Sep 2005)

Theres a few guys here from 2PPCLI, but I doubt there gonna reply anytime soon, since the battalion is now in wainwright for the BTE.


----------



## Melizard (27 Sep 2005)

Good point LOL.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (27 Sep 2005)

My husband is with 2 PPCLI. I currently live in Shilo.


----------



## Armymedic (27 Sep 2005)

I have been looking to get to Shilo for a couple years now...but obviously to no avail.

Anyway, welcome to the boards.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (27 Sep 2005)

Welcome Melizard!

Armymedic, 
_"I have been looking to get to Shilo for a couple years now..."_

I've never been but that is the first time I have heard that said. I have heard many say they want out of Shilo...


----------



## 9nr Domestic (27 Sep 2005)

MG said:
			
		

> Welcome Melizard!
> 
> Armymedic,
> _"I have been looking to get to Shilo for a couple years now..."_
> ...



I was surprised the first time I heard someone saying how much they wanted to be posted to Shilo. I think it is either a posting that you love or hate. Personally I am still in the process of learning to love it.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (28 Sep 2005)

_Personally I am still in the process of learning to love it._

That is what I am used to hearing. Please, nobody take offence! I have not even been to Shilo nor am I criticizing it. I am just going by what I have heard.


----------



## kimmie (7 Oct 2005)

I'm new as well. My dh is in the airforce, an EGS tech. I'm not new to the military life either...been in it for about 5 years(to date) and loving it. We're on the west coast and having a great time. Just wanted to say hi. I see some familiar faces, thank goodness.


----------



## NavyGirl280 (10 Oct 2005)

Welcome Kimmie,

I myself, am "new" to the military life. My husband has been in for just over 3 years now and I am currently awaiting the reserves to "own" me. I love being a part of this "family". I love living in the PMQs and making friends with everyone. They understand what I am going through and that makes it easier to cope. 

Just wanted to say hi and welcome you

S. Bradbury


----------



## GO!!! (10 Nov 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> I have been looking to get to Shilo for a couple years now...but obviously to no avail.



How odd. 

500 infanteers posted there would sell a portion of their reproductive organs to leave.

Did you try to get to Alert or Eureka for leave last year? Or was that "good go" taken?  ;D


----------



## emmiee (6 Jan 2006)

I am new as well and after talking (emailing that is) Mike Bobbitt (i hope i got that correct) wanting to introduce myself to the forums. He felt this was the right forum to place such an introduction.

After joining the Forum's, I took my time and read a lot of the posts and subjects to get a 'feel' of the atmosphere here  and finally got the nerve up to start posting to a few of the forums. Beleive me I only post to those things I actually have a comment or something to contribute too.  I think the into's are a nice idea. As I have not seen many I thought perhaps if more people saw them it would inspire them to post the same. 

Ok here's goes. I am originally from Massachusetts/Rhode Island area but recently moved to Philadelphia. (Ha! she's from the U.S.) I am from the U.S. but I did live in the Kingston On area for 4 yrs. moving back to the U.S. which I had not planned on. 
I have been in a committed relationship with a member of the CF's and now it has become a long distance relationship for few unforseen reasons.

Discovering these forums, for me, helps me keep more in touch with the events, and I like reading the comments from others in different areas of the military family. A few of the memebers do know me from here (in person that is) as I have either met them in person on my visits back to CFB Petawawa or talk with them on the phone. 

My relationship is more with the U.S. Military as I was for several years a private contractor for the Defense Department, but I have come to know military is military wherever you are.  Now I'm in the private sector working in the Philadelphia area as an administrator and teaching.

I like knowing more about 'you' all as it helps me understand more about what my s/o goes through on a day to day basis. 

Thanks everyone (Mike) for helping me navigate through these forums.

If anyone would like to contact me or ask me anything don't be shy. You can email me through the forum or ask directly.

emmiee


----------



## NavComm (6 Jan 2006)

Welcome aboard emmiee.


----------



## 3rd Herd (6 Jan 2006)

Welcome emmiee
it is nice to have another teacher here all the correcting grammer is driving me nuts. Try coming into the chat section


----------



## emmiee (6 Jan 2006)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> Welcome emmiee
> it is nice to have another teacher here all the correcting grammer is driving me nuts. Try coming into the chat section




I think the higher up on the teaching evolutionary chair you are the worse ones grammar gets....lol.... thank you!


----------



## unofficial (30 Sep 2006)

Hi I am new and just wanted to say hello. I am a dependant not in the military but I do see there are a lot of ladies in here that are in the same place. The military has been a part of my life from day one. 

I have been through tours and done a lot of alone things because of the training. However I have not been directly touched as of yet with the war. I pray I don’t but I am sure I will eventually. My heart goes out to any who have been touched or hit with anything that is related to the war.

Okay then just wanted to say hello I will pop up again I am sure.


----------



## R@chel (1 Oct 2006)

Hi folks,

I just wanted to introduce myself.  My name is Rachel.  I am a mil. wife based in Ed.  I am also the new PR Rep. for Married to the Canadian Forces.  One of my friends suggested I join this site and I am glad I did.  

I hope to be able bounce ideas off you all, get some fact when needed and offer any help that any of you may need.  MCF runs a number of campaigns, but I am always eager to post campaign info from other sites.  I think the more opportunities we have to get involved in supporting our troops the better.

See you around the board.

Rachel


----------



## GUNS (1 Oct 2006)

Welcome to the group, as a mil wife you are familiar with military life with its ups and downs, its funny side and not so funny side. All things that you bring to this forum will be well received.

As a former soldier and the parent of a son going to A'stan on the next rotation, this forum is a blessing. A vast majority of those here will always make you smile with their replies, they have brightened many a day for me.


----------



## Franko (1 Oct 2006)

Welcome to both of you. 

Being a military spouse is not an easy job......so my frau tells me all the time.     

This site has a wealth of knowledge literally at the tips of your fingers, feel free to use it.

The Homefront concentrates on....well....the Homefront.

Pretty much any question on things from PMQs to support to recipies can be asked here and will be answered quickly.

Enjoy!


----------



## R@chel (1 Oct 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone.  I am still getting use to this, and was a bit confused as to where my post went.  I figured it out now lol.  

This site is amazing.  I have been browsing the different boards and have found out so much info in my short time here.  Who ever put all the acronyms up... THANK YOU.  I am still pretty new to the Reg. Force life and I have to admit from time to time I get mixed up with all the short forms.  I think a lot of mil. people who have been doing this for ages forget that some of us need to be brought up to speed lol.  So thank you for that.


----------



## niner domestic (2 Oct 2006)

Hello Everyone:

I'm new on the boards as well but not new to the CF.  I grew up with a father in the Navy and a mother in the RCMP.  All four grandparents served during WWII.  I did my 20 in the Navy, DH is still serving (Army) and we have many a warm fuzzy dinner conversation as to which element is the far better one.  We have a daughter and son-in-law that are both Navy (see, I won that conversation!) and 2 wonderful granddarlings now.  

I see a lot of postings from younger spouses, partners, GFs and SOs asking how does one manage when the partner goes away.  I recall very fondly a time in my younger days of complaining bitterly to my Grandmothers and mother about my DH being away for a year.  My mother who managed quite nicely to raise my brothers and I as well as hold down a career as a GD officer in the wilds of northern Canada while my dad sailed the seas for 9 months a year, just snorted.  My Grandmother on the other hand had lots to say.  I did naively think she was going to give me a heartwarming rendering of home fires burning brightly etc.  She said, "Your grandfather left for Singapore in 1941 and I never saw him again until 1946.  So when your husband has been gone for over 5 years and you've not heard from him nor even know whether he is alive or dead and you've worked to pay the bills and keep food on the table because his allotment stopped and every night you tell your children to pray that daddy is safe and you try to believe that as well, then and only then do you have the right to complain about how long your man is away for, until then keep your own counsel and do what you have to do for you and your children, letters and phone calls...bah". 

After that, I never did see the shorter deployments as a hardship.  

Looking forward to having a few helmets on the table times and some laughs.


----------



## Yrys (2 Oct 2006)

Well, from my outside perspective, you seem to have an amazing family...

Welcome to Army.ca, niner domestic !


----------

